# I have "low" weight and high "BF", loose BF or gain muscles?



## Brunoow (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, im brazillian, so my english wont be perfect, please understand that 

Weight: 66kg

Size: 1.75m

BF: 18%

Well, i look like a slim person, but when i sit for example, it show many fat... I started the gym like 1 month ago, i put really low weight on exercises...

I was with 70kg 1 month ago, started a diet and lost 4kg of fat (it was really fat), but some guys tell me to start a diet to get weight, and then make a cutting (with more weight my metabolism will be higher, more easily to burn fat).

What can i do? Get more weight and then burn the fat; or burn the fat now and then get weight?

Sorry for my terrible english, again ^^


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Burn the fat now then lose the weight. Try get down to 12% to 15% and then change your diet and training to add muscle whilst maintaining the body fat %


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

aye if you have got skinny fat the id loose it first as a bulk may make it worse

get some HIIT training down ya to cut that fat then start a clean bulk dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Get on a balanced nutritious diet and start up a training program and progress on this program for the next 6 months and both problems will be fixed.


----------



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

I am / was like you, slowly getting better.

I do alot of carido before i do my lifting.

I try to hit the gym everyday before work (at least for my carido, which is normally a 3 or 4 mile run). This makes me sweat like f**k and i feel much better with myself after it which keeps me movtivated.

I also weight train 3 times a week.

I am also trying to get myself dieting at the moment!! its proving hard but i need to decide what i want more, a dirty pizza palace burger, or a nice lean machine of a body!

Best of luck to you dude, keep us informed.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Con said:


> Get on a balanced nutritious diet and start up a training program and progress on this program for the next 6 months and both problems will be fixed.


like con said, if your a begginner, this is about the only time where losing fat and gaining muscle can readily happen.

get at least a pound of protien per lb of bodyweight. eat around maintenance calories (15 x bodyweight lb) and you should "recomp" nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Brunoow (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> aye if you have got skinny fat the id loose it first as a bulk may make it worse
> 
> get some HIIT training down ya to cut that fat then start a clean bulk dude


i have many skin, i lost 11kg and im flacid



Con said:


> Get on a balanced nutritious diet and start up a training program and progress on this program for the next 6 months and both problems will be fixed.


but it's possible to get muscles and loose fat at the same time?



dando said:


> I am / was like you, slowly getting better.
> 
> I do alot of carido before i do my lifting.
> 
> ...


lifting = get muscle?

about the pizza trouble... damn it's hard to not eat a piece of pizza! lmao, but i can do it ! This month that i enter in gym, i was with a hipocaloric diet (1800 kcal), and i loose 5kg!



Growing Lad said:
 

> like con said, if your a begginner, this is about the only time where losing fat and gaining muscle can readily happen.
> 
> get at least a pound of protien per lb of bodyweight. eat around maintenance calories (15 x bodyweight lb) and you should "recomp" nicely :thumbup1:


My weight in LB is ~150lb, i must eat 150g protein and 2200kcal? What about the carbo / fat?

a pound it's how much?

Ppl what means Id?


----------

